# Best Type of Material to Sleep on in the gooseneck



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Runninghot88 said:


> Has anyone slept on an air matress and then put a memory foam on top of it?


Yep, that's what I do.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

We have a regular mattress in ours. Tried the air mattress route and it was fine for me but hubby complained about it being too cold.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

This ^^^^ The air in the mattress is roughly the same temp as what it is sitting on and surrounding air. Too cold for me without an air flow or memory foam plus a wool blanket under the sheet then down to wrap up in or a polar sleeping bag.


----------

